# Update 1.2.0 Is Live



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

From home screen, press "+" on NH, and choose Software Update


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

First negative: a letter saying we will get less interest at the start of the month. Just when I had decent money, too.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Ras said:


> First negative: a letter saying we will get less interest at the start of the month. Just when I had decent money, too.



Dang. Same ordeal


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool bell rug is cool.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 22, 2020)

Any news of the patch notes?


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, the rug is nice.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Museum is upgrading!

Blathers just informed me about the art gallery


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Any news of the patch notes?



Here are the translated Japanese notes:



> *Ver. 1.2.0 [2020.4.23]*
> It has been updated if the version notation at the top right of the software title screen is “Ver. 1.2.0”.
> *General Updates*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 22, 2020)

Ras said:


> Here are the translated Japanese notes:



Ty. And yet no fix on villager glitches. Hot damn


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Ty. And yet no fix on villager glitches. Hot damn



"In addition, we have made adjustments and fixed defects so that you can play the game comfortably. "


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> "In addition, we have made adjustments and fixed defects so that you can play the game comfortably. "



Users have confirmed the villager glitches are still there, despite the update


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder if it can’t fix existing problems but they won’t happen in the future. I don’t know enough about the glitch to really speculate.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Users have confirmed the villager glitches are still there, despite the update


But TTing to the next day seems to have fixed the plots. I'm seeing if any of my friends have a spare plot so we can test if villagers are still glitched or not, since we can see if the villager moving out gives the adopter the option to invite them more than once


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> But TTing to the next day seems to have fixed the plots. I'm seeing if any of my friends have a spare plot so we can test if villagers are still glitched or not, since we can see if the villager moving out gives the adopter the option to invite them more than once



Thanks for taking the risks to test things out.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 22, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Users have confirmed the villager glitches are still there, despite the update


Well that is very upsetting. I was seriously hoping that that would have been fixed.


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Well that is very upsetting. I was seriously hoping that that would have been fixed.



Hold up, though. Another thread says the glitched plots are disappearing with the day change. Maybe this long national nightmare is behind us.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 22, 2020)

Haven't patched yet, but I see reports on Reddit that this also adds new color versions of the Nook Inc aloha shirt.


----------



## Venn (Apr 22, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Haven't patched yet, but I see reports on Reddit that this also adds new color versions of the Nook Inc aloha shirt.



Yes, this was announced on Twitter on either Nintendo or Animal Crossing's account!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

Crossing my fingers that the dreaded glitch has been fixed. The recent news on it is hopeful!


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone Sure the update is 190 mb and not 600mb Or whatever? Anyone Know for sure?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Apr 22, 2020)

A bit surprised by the letter about interest decreasing but all right.

And forgot to try talking to Blathers! Off I go.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> But TTing to the next day seems to have fixed the plots. I'm seeing if any of my friends have a spare plot so we can test if villagers are still glitched or not, since we can see if the villager moving out gives the adopter the option to invite them more than once



My glitched plot fixed itself, but it still has the exterior house of the previous villager.


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes! The singing glitch seems to have been fixed! Butch was out singing, so I ran to the other side of the map and pulled up my stereo. When I went back, he was still singing! I don't have a radio to test if that will break it, but things look good for now.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hopefully this patch prevents future glitches with villagers happening again, but unfortunately isn't fixing the current villagers that are stuck. People are saying that the houses disappear the next day though so that's good news?


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone seen Lief yet? I wanna TT but not sure if he will come soon


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2020)

It's hard to keep the threads straight, but yeah, someone said they are past 5am and Leif was already there.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Hay said:


> Has anyone seen Lief yet? I wanna TT but not sure if he will come soon



Leif is in there ready for us. Some have reported seeing. April 23rd should be the day


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> He is in there ready for us. Some have reported seeing him. April 23rd should be the day


Hmm.. interesting. Very excited!


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 22, 2020)

It's the 23rd in Australia and Labelle spawned in before the update came out  guess I'll have to wait another day for Leif


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> It's the 23rd in Australia and Labelle spawned in before the update came out  guess I'll have to wait another day for Leif


Omg that sucks! :c Hopefully someone hosts her so you can buy from her on another island! c:


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 22, 2020)

I didn't see Leif (I'm in Aus!) until I tt'd back and forth but I figured out how it works lol

My friend who's also in Aus didn't start the game today at all until AFTER she patched, and she had Leif in the plaza. Also her glitched villager plot was fix (didn't need to TT a day forward). So basically for those already logged in before the patch won't get Leif (if ur on the 23rd already)/villager glitch plot emptied unless they TT >_< 

I'm still waiting for my other friend to come try adopting a villager from me (booted via amiibo, bc the glitch seems to occur the most through this method from my experience) and talk to them several times to test it out, but I'm 99% sure the villager moving glitch has been fixed?!?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 22, 2020)

I understand Leif but where's my sneaky fox, how is he.


----------



## marshallows (Apr 22, 2020)

Leif is here for me and I'm on PST timezone! (still the 22nd, 8PM)


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

I TTed to the 23rd and he is here for me! c:


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

marshallows said:


> Leif is here for me and I'm on PST timezone! (still the 22nd, 8PM)



Did you TT at all? I switched to my alt and there was still no sign of Leif.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

Hay said:


> Has anyone seen Lief yet? I wanna TT but not sure if he will come soon



Lief is there, as is Redd's ship, although I couldn't enter it yet.

Edit: You have to find Redd on the island.


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

For those saying Blathers has told them about the art gallery:
Is it already the 23rd for you? What happens  after it’s brought up—as in, does the museum close for renovation that day, the next day etc? 

(I’m asking because it’s still the 22nd for me and I was hoping to move the museum tomorrow)


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

Internet is really wonky at the moment. 

Reporting that Leif was not here probably because I opened the game before the update and CJ is currently here.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 22, 2020)

I love the world map we got!!


----------



## marshallows (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Did you TT at all? I switched to my alt and there was still no sign of Leif.


I _was _playing in June but I tt'ed back to present day (time/date posted in previous post) before maintenance started. Now I'm playing in real local time  I only have Leif here though. Still no sign of Redd.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 22, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I didn't see Leif (I'm in Aus!) until I tt'd back and forth but I figured out how it works lol
> 
> My friend who's also in Aus didn't start the game today at all until AFTER she patched, and she had Leif in the plaza. Also her glitched villager plot was fix (didn't need to TT a day forward). So basically for those already logged in before the patch won't get Leif (if ur on the 23rd already)/villager glitch plot emptied unless they TT >_<
> 
> I'm still waiting for my other friend to come try adopting a villager from me (booted via amiibo, bc the glitch seems to occur the most through this method from my experience) and talk to them several times to test it out, but I'm 99% sure the villager moving glitch has been fixed?!?





Hay said:


> I TTed to the 23rd and he is here for me! c:


Slightly unrelated but will TT change your turnip price pattern? I remember checking prices, going forward a day, then coming back and seeing a different price but I'm not sure if that was a different random number within a range or if the pattern changed completely. I'm supposed to get a huge spike tomorrow so wanna play safe!! If it doesn't change the pattern I want to TT forwards like you guys did


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

marshallows said:


> Still no sign of Redd.



Blathers is now accepting art. So we should all be on the look out for him


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> For those saying Blathers has told them about the art gallery:
> Is it already the 23rd for you? What happens  after it’s brought up—as in, does the museum close for renovation that day, the next day etc?
> 
> (I’m asking because it’s still the 22nd for me and I was hoping to move the museum tomorrow)



Still 22nd for me and he just tells you about the art gallery. I think renovations will happen after you give him one piece of art.


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Slightly unrelated but will TT change your turnip price pattern? I remember checking prices, going forward a day, then coming back and seeing a different price but I'm not sure if that was a different random number within a range or if the pattern changed completely. I'm supposed to get a huge spike tomorrow so wanna play safe!! If it doesn't change the pattern I want to TT forwards like you guys did


oo i have no idea.. I dont look at prices lol. Im sorry!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Still 22nd for me and he just tells you about the art gallery. I think renovations will happen after you give him one piece of art.



Or multiple


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

How do I get the new art? Redd isn’t here?


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 22, 2020)

I am in love with the camellia starts ahhhhh


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Slightly unrelated but will TT change your turnip price pattern? I remember checking prices, going forward a day, then coming back and seeing a different price but I'm not sure if that was a different random number within a range or if the pattern changed completely. I'm supposed to get a huge spike tomorrow so wanna play safe!! If it doesn't change the pattern I want to TT forwards like you guys did



You should be able to go forward as it's impossible to detect forward Time Travel. Going back causes glitches, and can be detected since the game sees a date older than the last saved date.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



matt2019 said:


> How do I get the new art? Redd isn’t here?



Like in past AC games, it's random


----------



## kurisu (Apr 22, 2020)

i tt'd a day ahead and redd was docked at the island but when i tried entering it said i couldn't go in without asking someone... speaking to nook doesn't do anything and i checked at the museum to see if redd was bothering blathers there and there's nothing, does anyone know what to do next?

EDIT: i found redd strolling around outside after hunting for like 20 minutes!!
EDIT2: he sold me a painting (i'm assuming the first one is real to give to blathers to start the museum expansion) but i still can't get on the boat...? he mentions considering using the boat as a showroom so i'm going to chalk it up as you can't go in on the first redd visit.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I am in love with the camellia starts ahhhhh


Where do you see them? I still have labelle in my plaza


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 22, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Where do you see them? I still have labelle in my plaza


So on the 23rd I didnt have leif but i went to the 24th and he was there o:


----------



## Tyconic (Apr 22, 2020)

Its awesome that they rolled it out!!!!


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 22, 2020)

kurisu said:


> i tt'd a day ahead and redd was docked at the island but when i tried entering it said i couldn't go in without asking someone... speaking to nook doesn't do anything and i checked at the museum to see if redd was bothering blathers there and there's nothing, does anyone know what to do next?


In previous games a villager had to tell you the password. I think redd will either be walking around or a villager will give you access


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Still 22nd for me and he just tells you about the art gallery. I think renovations will happen after you give him one piece of art.



Thanks for responding! I’ll have to check myself once I get back to the game tonight. 
I just wanted to avoid a delay in my relocating/terraforming schedule.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Leif is in my second town which is currently on the 20th. So it looks like he visits on a random week day like other vendors.
It also looks like in addition to selling bushes he sells other flower types that don't show up in your cranny. He is selling mums and cosmos for me right now.  So this might make some happy.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You should be able to go forward as it's impossible to detect forward Time Travel. Going back causes glitches, and can be detected since the game sees a date older than the last saved date.


Oh yea, good point. Thanks!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 22, 2020)

melsi said:


> Leif is in my second town which is currently on the 20th. So it looks like he visits on a random week day like other vendors.
> It also looks like in addition to selling bushes he sells other flower types that don't show up in your cranny. He is selling mums and cosmos for me right now.  So this might make some happy.


Give me roses, or give me death...or something like that.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

This is bizarre, I’ve time traveled like 4 days and haven’t come across Redd yet.... I’ve had Leif though


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

So I heard a couple different things.

I heard that you talk to Blathers to "unlock" Redd's visits. Is this true? It's still the 22nd for me, but I spoke to Blathers and he mentioned that he's going to begin accepting art to the museum. Someone on Twitter said Redd ALWAYS comes the day after you speak to Blathers so you can get the museum upgrade asap.

Is that true?


matt2019 said:


> This is bizarre, I’ve time traveled like 4 days and haven’t come across Redd yet.... I’ve had Leif though


Have you spoken to Blathers yet?


----------



## Carole (Apr 22, 2020)

.





tajikey said:


> Give me roses, or give me death...or something like that.


That would be so cool if he had roses to sell!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> So I heard a couple different things.
> 
> I heard that you talk to Blathers to "unlock" Redd's visits. Is this true? It's still the 22nd for me, but I spoke to Blathers and he mentioned that he's going to begin accepting art to the museum. Someone on Twitter said Redd ALWAYS comes the day after you speak to Blathers so you can get the museum upgrade asap.
> 
> ...


No I hadn’t talked to him yet, I just did and about to TT forward again


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> No I hadn’t talked to him yet, I just did and about to TT forward again


Let us know what happens the next day then.

I think Redd doesn't appear UNTIL you speak to Blathers. If he appears the next day then the Twitter source was correct.


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

*EDIT:* this is not a part of the update! I was wrong :c Very sorry!

I just tried to pull out 100k from my ABD and it wont let me now. It only let me put in the amount that gave my wallet 99,999. When I tried to take out more, it wouldn't let me. Oh gosh.. what does this mean for people trying to pull out something like 400k for a villager or item?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hay said:


> I just tried to pull out 100k from my ABD and it wont let me now. It only let me put in the amount that gave my wallet 99,999. When I tried to take out more, it wouldn't let me. Oh gosh.. what does this mean for people trying to put out something like 400k for a villager or item?


?? That sounds really bad lol

Dumb question but are your pockets full? What does it say when you try to take more than 99k out?


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> ?? That sounds really bad lol
> 
> Dumb question but are your pockets full? What does it say when you try to take more than 99k out?


It wasnt but it is now, let me empty it and try again. Omg if thats it im gonan feel so dumb haha!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Let us know what happens the next day then.
> 
> I think Redd doesn't appear UNTIL you speak to Blathers. If he appears the next day then the Twitter source was correct.


Reds showed up. But it says I had to “ ask “ to enter the ship. How the heck do I do that?


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

2nd post: omg it was full oh no :c so sorry for that!


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> So I heard a couple different things.
> 
> I heard that you talk to Blathers to "unlock" Redd's visits. Is this true? It's still the 22nd for me, but I spoke to Blathers and he mentioned that he's going to begin accepting art to the museum. Someone on Twitter said Redd ALWAYS comes the day after you speak to Blathers so you can get the museum upgrade asap.
> 
> ...



I spoke to Blathers and am now forward a day. Redd is currently docked.  So it does seem to be day after you speak to Blathers.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

melsi said:


> I spoke to Blathers and am now forward a day. Redd is currently docked.  So it does seem to be day after you speak to Blathers.


How did you get in?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

melsi said:


> I spoke to Blathers and am now forward a day. Redd is currently docked.  So it does seem to be day after you speak to Blathers.


Cool! I wonder if he will dock tomorrow for me as Lief is coded to show up on the 23rd... Since Redd is technically a roaming villager on day 1 do you think I can have them both at the same time?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



matt2019 said:


> How did you get in?


On his first day, Redd will be roaming the island. You need to find and speak to him. The painting he sells you outright is always going to be genuine (likely to get the museum upgrade going asap). I assume the next time he docks, you can go inside of his ship.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Cool! I wonder if he will dock tomorrow for me as Lief is coded to show up on the 23rd... Since Redd is technically a roaming villager on day 1 do you think I can have them both at the same time?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Ugh I hate having to search the island for characters


----------



## meo (Apr 23, 2020)

Find him roaming your island.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

This is exciting!! I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Apr 23, 2020)

The update came out 10 a.m. for my timezone and Saharah was already wandering around.


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

hey guys !! i hope this isn't spreading misinformation so i thought i'd pop it into an already made thread, is this true? i don't want anyone to lose their save.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253166880531058688


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

mae. said:


> hey guys !! i hope this isn't spreading misinformation so i thought i'd pop it into an already made thread, is this true? i don't want anyone to lose their save.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253166880531058688


I bought four types (pink azalea start, white azalea start, red hibiscus, and yellow hibiscus) had stacks of 10 each in my inventory and my game is fine. Unless it's a specific type causing it?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about the reduced interest rate thing?


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

Mint said:


> I bought four types (pink azalea start, white azalea start, red hibiscus, and yellow hibiscus) had stacks of 10 each in my inventory and my game is fine. Unless it's a specific type causing it?


i believe they mean planted then shoveled back up!


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

mae. said:


> i believe they mean planted then shoveled back up!


Oh! Now that is interesting. I will make sure not to do that. Thank you!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 23, 2020)

It's 5am in the UK and i just woke up because i cant sleep and now i DEFINITELY cant sleep because the update is live lol


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 23, 2020)

How will we know when the bush glitch is fixed please, as will now be terrified to own them?? Just dumped the 4 types I bought on the floor


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 23, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> How will we know when the bush glitch is fixed please, as will now be terrified to own them?? Just dumped the 4 types I bought on the floor


apparently the issue lies when you dig it up?
the screenshot looks slightly suspicious since discord screenshots always dont seem to be true for me, but definitely be careful! Maybe make sure not to dig up more than a couple at a time for now?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

Everyone is excited about the bushes and Redd, but I’m just glad they fixed the game-breaking typos found in Gulliver’s Travails and DIY Furniture!!!!
Really, though, I can’t wait to explore all the new features of this update.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 23, 2020)

im not sure if this has been said yet but
*TO GET THE HEDGE FENCING:*


Spoiler: click!!



speak to tom nook again after completing your first earth day nook miles + activities! He will give you the recipe


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Myself and others has tested and looked into bugs that have being going around with bushes and so far no one has found a bug! These accusations are *NOT TRUE! *Be safe everyone!

Link to the forum I tested on here:
Click me c:


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don’t think anyone has mentioned this, but it appears to be Nintendo added 2 new shirts in the “Redeem Nook Miles” option in the Nook Stop. It is a coral-colored and light blue-colored Nook Aloha shirt. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## LunaLemons1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Did the dresses clothing category get renamed to dress up or has it always been that?


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 23, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I understand Leif but where's my sneaky fox, how is he.


DID you Yell Out? CAN"T LET YOU DO AT STARFOX? and see if he yell out Wolf?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



melsi said:


> Find him roaming your island.


The 1st time i found him next to the townhall. The 2nd time he maybe walk around


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2020)

So, I'm in my second island trying to hunt down the Cherry Blossom DIYs, but no balloons are spawning?? It wasn't like this before the 1.2.0.   update.... Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 23, 2020)

maple22 said:


> Everyone is excited about the bushes and Redd, but I’m just glad they fixed the game-breaking typos found in Gulliver’s Travails and DIY Furniture!!!!
> Really, though, I can’t wait to explore all the new features of this update.



Intrigued as to what typos were fixed please?! I remember noticing a couple but forget what/where they were! Lol can't remember if I liked your post last night or just clicked it now by accident but I like it regardless!


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 23, 2020)

ignore this lol, something that I thought was apart of the update was actually in the game the whole time rip


----------



## Luxen (Apr 23, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> So, I'm in my second island trying to hunt down the Cherry Blossom DIYs, but no balloons are spawning?? It wasn't like this before the 1.2.0.   update.... Anyone else experiencing this?


I haven't had any issues with them after the update. I popped quite a few while I was working on my town last night and earlier today.


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

can someone explain this please .. i haven't seen this at harveys OR on NMT tours

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253192535951826944


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2020)

I went to both Harvey’s and a few mystery islands this evening and didn’t see this at all


----------

